# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Futuras compras: aros, tapete, fp... una ayuda a un novato.

## Nestor

Buenas a todos, hace poco tiempo que me inicie en la magia y no quiero equivocarme a gastar mi escaso y preciado dinero; asi que recurro a los expertos :P

Ya poseo un par de barajas de dorso rojo y otro par azules bycicle, asi como 3 peniques ingleses y 4 medios dolares; cartomagia fundamental de canuto y el bobo. Asi como algun DVD suelto por ahi.

Me gustaria comprarme:

Aros chinos: Me encantan, parecen muy divertidos, y que requieran muchisimo esfuerzo aun me llama mas la atencion. Pero se que son caros y no quiero equivocarme. ¿Cuales me recomendais?

Tapete: Puff, aqui si que tengo miedo. Porque quiero un buen tapete, tanto para cartomagia como numismagia, necesito que sea duradero, y lo suficientemente grande y "acolchado" para poder realizar matrix y chink-a-chink sin problemas.

FP: Estos son baratos, asi que si me confundo tampoco importa demasiado, pero ya que estamos pregunto  :Smile1: 

Svengali: Mmm, me han dicho que con una baraja de estas y unos cuantos trucos iba a divertirme de lo lindo... pero me pierdo un poquito, asi que echadme una mano.


Lo mas importante, creo que es el consejo sobre el tapete y los aros chinos. Por supuesto, si quereis recomendarme otro material, libro o dvd, sentid toda la libertad de hacerlo. 

PD: Y sí, he utilizado la busqueda del foro para buscar consultas similares :P, asi que no me lanzeis los voraces perros de tindalos.


GRACIAS

----------


## Ella

si te compras fp tambien has de comprarte los libros
en "magia de cerca" hay un posit titulado "todo sobre el fp", alli se debate sobre cual es mejor y que libros se han de comprar para aprender a usarlo.
para los aros tambien te tendras que comprar un libro/dvd

los aros chinos los quieres para magia de cerca o de salon?

aqui tienes informacion sobre el tapete vdf de tiendamagia

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=tapete+tienda
y aqui alternativas
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...pete+acolchado
----------------------

por favor, que nadie opine nada con respeto al tema del fp, que ya hay varios post al respecto y estan lo suficientemente ordenador para evitar desperdigar la informacion

----------


## Marco Antonio

Sigo recomendando el Tapete Trevor Duffy, duradero, lavable y lo importante es que no brilla, no tiene ese aspecto de "plastico", también es muy manejable, aunque sea grande cabe en cualquier sitio, lo puedes doblar las veces que quieras que no se deforma. 

Yo le tengo hace tiempo y estoy muy satisfecho. Ojo porque no es de los baratos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Como añadido al buen consejo de Mortad... perdón, Marco Antonio  :P , te diré que, efectivamente, ese es un tapete estupendo. Ojo porque hay dos tamaños. ¡COMPRATE EL GRANDE! Vale, cuesta una pasta, pero lo vale. Es cómodo, indeformable, lavable, duradero, bueno para cartas y monedas.... ufff.

Lo tienes aquí (esto es lo que le ha faltado a Marco)

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...96255f1f616d9d

El grande son más de 30€ pero te seguro que merece la pena. Tengo el pequeño, pero en cuanto tenga ocasión quiero hacerme con el grande. 

Ah!, al ser negro las cartas hacen un buen contraste.

----------


## Ayy

jejeje cuando tengas el tapete, y sobre todo si compras el grande ( llamemoslo caro) ten mucho cuidado de hacer juegos con fuego cerca, eso incluye el Pu...  Hilo Flash... mejor dicho la PU..  cuerda flash...
a mi me fallo un juego con cuerda flash y pego un fogonazo a 2 cm del tapete....  GRACIAS A DIOS que compre el mas barato que habia jejeje

----------


## Nestor

Bueno bueno, parece que voy aclarandome.

Respecto al FP creo que comprare el blando y el duro regular de vernet, como son baratos puedo permitirmelo. Y respecto al libro o dvd, supongo que con el Henry tendre suficiente.

Por el tapete, supongo que hare de tripas corazon e intentare comprarme el Trevor duffy grande, que le dare un buen uso.

Por los aros, aunque mientras tanto solo hago close-up, me parece un juego de escenario precioso, asi que me decantaria por los "grandes". En tiendamagia los hay cromados e inoxidables, aunque por ahi he leido no se que de ingravito... y ni idea de lo que es.

Y por ultimo, de la svengali aun no me habeis dicho nada, ¿es que no es interesante?.

Muchisimas gracias por vuestra rapidez y eficacia al contestar, asi la verda que da gusto :P

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Por los aros, aunque mientras tanto solo hago close-up, me parece un juego de escenario precioso, asi que me decantaria por los "grandes". En tiendamagia los hay cromados e inoxidables, aunque por ahi he leido no se que de ingravito... y ni idea de lo que es.
> 
> Y por ultimo, de la svengali aun no me habeis dicho nada, ¿es que no es interesante?.


Ya te di mi opinion por privado   :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

yo tuve la Svengali... y realmente no le di ningun uso... la termine regalando... preferi catas normales... sinceramente se pueden lograr efectos muy similares con una buena tecnica, pero si te la quieres comprar, compratela.. aunque no la puedes dara mostrar..

----------


## Marco Antonio

Gonzalo, si lo que has hecho por privado es recomendar un artículo o hacer una crítica sobre otro, bien estaría que lo hicieras en abierto, puede haber algunas personas que también estarían interesadas en tus impresiones y experiencias.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

FP: cómprate el que quieras. Mejor si vas a una tienda física para comprar colores de piel y tamaños

Tapete: Ya te han aconsejado

Aros chinos: Los ninja no me gustan. Son de magia de cerca y el espectador te pedirá examinarlos. Además si estás empezando no te los recomiendo.

Svengali: No le veo el problema. Si utilizas bicycle, coge una bicycle. Si usas fournier, una fournier. Si estás empezando tampoco te la recomiendo.

----------


## vcopola

Svengali: Mi opinion es que no le vas a sacar mucho uso, casi que te recomiendo si quieres una baraja "trucada" que compres la biselada, le sacaras mucho mas rendimiento

----------


## Ayy

joder... anda que le dices una facilita... jajaja  yo tengo una... y todavia no le meto mano por miedo....   :Lol:

----------


## Nestor

De acuerdo, me fiare de vuestro criterio y pasare de la svengali  :Smile1: 

Lo malo es que no tienen en tiendamagia la biselada de bycicle :(

Asi que al final me comprare el trevor duffy grande, el fp de vernet (duro y blando), una bycicle de doble cara (seguro que le saco mucho uso xD), y con un gran atrevimiento por mi parte, el pack de 8 aros de acero inoxidable (supongo que sean 3-2-1-1-1*). La broma me va a salir por un pastizal jajaja, menos mal que no fumo :P.


Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros consejos, y espero que tambien le sirva a mas gente con las mismas dudas que yo. 

Si aun teneis algo que sugerir, no dudeis en hacerlo  :Wink1:

----------


## Nestor

Ehmm... por cierto, estos aros http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/830 son los llamados "Ninja ring" que utiliza ogawa en su celeberrimo dvd ¿?. Porque si es asi, por lo que cuestan no estaria de mas añadirlos a mi repertorio. Aunque las criticas del producto no me acabn de convencer...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mmm... sí y no. Son aros chinos pequeños y te vienen 2-1-1*, exáctamente como los Ninja Rings, lo que pasa que los ninja cuesan 30€ y son de mejor calidad que esos (que vienen mejor para practicar)

----------


## Aledo

Yo te diría que de optar a una baraja con t***o, optaría mucho más por una biselada que por una sevengali, ya que es una baraja practicamente normal, de apoyo a los trucos que estás aprendiendo. La sevengali te servirá para hacer pocos efectos y te cansará (habrá detractores a este comentario, pero es mi opinión).
Los aros chinos para mí que no es una buena compra, pues requiere una práctica de años sin exagerar, si es que quieres presentarloe n condiciones al público. Si te sirve de algo yo me los compré hace años, sabiendo que eran laborioso, pero con mucha ilusión, y todavía no me siento seguro como para hacerlo a un público desconocido. Sí tienes paciencia y mucha ilusión pues compratelos, pero ya sabes lo que hay, para lo que cuestan ¿no será mejor que gastes ese dinero en algo que puedas presentar dentro de dos meses mejor que unos años?
Si eliges comprarlos, pues yo primero me compré los chicos, unos de unos 15 cm de diámetro, son más facilillos de manejar, de cara a enfrentarte más tarde a los tochos, luego me compré los grandes. De ser tú dejaría esa compra para más tarde.

----------


## rofman

y sigamos con los tapetes:

que diferencia hay entre estos dos: (sin contar con el precio claro!!!)

Tapete Profesional para Magia de Cerca (36 x 45cm):
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1775


Tapete VDF Profesional: 58 x 40 cm:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1585


 :Confused: 

saludos,

----------


## Aledo

Creo que el más barato, parece tener una sperficie lisa, y el caro que pones debe ser de los típicos de atercipelados de toda la vida, con las caracterísitcas que pone, como que no atrae polvo y etc.
Mirate las criticas del barato, estoy por comprarmelo yo :P

----------


## rofman

> Creo que el más barato, parece tener una sperficie lisa, y el caro que pones debe ser de los típicos de atercipelados de toda la vida, con las caracterísitcas que pone, como que no atrae polvo y etc.
> Mirate las criticas del barato, estoy por comprarmelo yo :P


es que eso me ha pasado a mí!!!

he visto el profesional y digo me lo compro.

pero al ver el otro y las criticas de ambos pues me ha entrado la duda :-(

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pero es que el bueno es el caro. Yo tengo el VDF pero pequeño y se está empezando a despegar la superficie de la goma. :?

----------


## Nestor

A ver, en el circulo de magia al que pertenezco, hay un mago que tiene el trevor duffy grande (el caro), y la verdad es que se nota diferencia con el VDF (normal, por esa diferencia de precios)....

Él lo tiene desde hace bastante, y dice que está encantado: por abajo es de una goma parecida al neopreno que hace que se adhiera a la superficie evitando que el tapete deslize o se resbale, se puede meter en la lavadora, tiene un tamaño suficientemente grande como para realizar tus juegos comodamente, el acolchado permite c***r las m*****s para el matrix sin problemas, y aunque lo enrolles no pierde la forma...

Eso si, es un pastizal impresionante  :-( , y si solo vas a hacer cartomagia quizas con el VDF da de sobra... 

Respecto a los aros chinos, se que es un dineral, y que tardare años en hacer una rutina presentable, pero me encantan los retos, no soy una persona que se rinde facilmente y que los vaya a guardar en el armario despues de dos meses fallidos. Me parece un juego de una belleza estetica sublime y una vez que pasas "al otro lado" y conoces su secreto, aun me llaman mas la atencion, y valoro enormemente el esfuerzo necesario para realizar el juego.

Es una autentica lastima que en tiendamagia no tengan una baraja biselada de bycicle :( .

----------


## Aledo

> Respecto a los aros chinos, se que es un dineral, y que tardare años en hacer una rutina presentable, pero me encantan los retos, no soy una persona que se rinde facilmente y que los vaya a guardar en el armario despues de dos meses fallidos.


Compralos. Con esta perspectiva yo creo que si podrás disfrutar de ellos, acompañate de un dvd(cndo yo lo cmpre solo abia libros...). Si tienes una cámara digital mejor que mejor, te grabas todos los ensayos y luego ves como lo vería el público.



> Es una autentica lastima que en tiendamagia no tengan una baraja biselada de bycicle  :( .


No es nada imprescindible, simplemente es mejor como alternativa a tener una sevengali.
Tienes baraja invisible¿? No se me ocurre otro mejor consejo si lo que querías es una baraja precisamente.

----------


## Nestor

Pues no, aun no tengo una baraja invisible, si me explicas su uso por mp te lo agradeceria, porque creo que no la conozco, al menos ahora no caigo..

----------


## vcopola

> Es una autentica lastima que en tiendamagia no tengan una baraja biselada de bycicle :( .


Yo creo que si que la tienen , lo que pasara es que estara actualmete agotada, preguntale a Mariano cuando las repondran..

----------


## The Jack

En mi opinion creo que una baraja trucada como la biscelada o la sevengali no te las recomendaria. En estos momentos (y mas alla que tienes miles de trucos disponibles para aprender con mazo normal) es muy bueno que practiques tecnicas y las vayas dominando con mazos normales.

----------


## Aledo

> En estos momentos (y mas alla que tienes miles de trucos disponibles para aprender con mazo normal) es muy bueno que practiques tecnicas y las vayas dominando con mazos normales.


No lo podría haber expresado mejor. Lo que pasa es que por muy bonito que quede un juego de cartas con una baraja de este tipo, es que no deja de ser un juguete, se pueden hacer algunos efectos impresionantes, pero no tiene que ser un instrumento a utilizar siempre, cuando estás con el canuto, y solo con la mitad de ese libro puedes empezar a tener un nivel bueno como cartomago.

En cuanto a lo de la baraja invisible, pues se utiliza mucho, la carta pensada del espectador aparece dada la vuelta en el mazo, puedes presentarlo de muchísimas formas, vale que es el único efecto, pero para mí más que un truco de cartomagia, me parece un truco independiente que se adapto siempre al mentalismo. Está bastante bonito, te lo recomiendo, y es tan sencillo que te sirve para que le heches un buen trabajo a la presentación.

----------


## Nestor

Ah bueno, entonces he visto mil veces la baraja invisible xD. La verdad es que es un juego que da mucho idem, aunque solo tenga un efecto. Es una pena que la version Jumbo sea tan carilla..

Por cierto, y despues de ver varios posts, creo que me voy a coger tambien unas bolas de esponja, de 5cm (tengo buenas manos), rojas y supongo que verdes (aunque estas cuesten 1€ mas por ser hypermegasuperbrillantes xD). Creo que haran buen contraste contra el tapete negro.

----------


## Marco Antonio

pues yo, a sabiendas de que habrá muchíma gente que opine lo contrario, voy a romper una lanza por alguna de esas barajas y sus razones.

Nos duele la lengua de decir que es importante la seguridad al hacer los juegos. El hecho de tener seguridad en el juego te hace poner más interés y atención en otras facetas de la magia en las que estamos bastante verdes, presentación, charla, parentesis, gestos, movimientos, etc... Es bueno aprender técnicas manipulativas, pero también lo es aprender a estar delante del público sin que te tiemble la voz, te suden las manos, etc... Si quieres seguir los consejos que hasta ahora se han dado en este post, puedes hacerlo, es decir.... no presentes ningún juego con una baraja normal hasta que tengas dominadas algunas técnicas, por ejemplo ¿uno o dos años?. Entonces te encontraras con que tu magia falla en la presentación, y en el saber estar ante el público. 

Como se soluciona esto... pues "mayormente con lo que viene siendo" los juegos automáticos, hay varios libros buenísimos en este aspecto, estos juegos te dan la tranquilidad de poder dar rienda suelta a tu habilidad para jugar con el público, nada debería de fallar. Ahora bién, hay efectos muy fuertes que no podrás conseguir con una baraja normal, hasta tener un nivel aceptable (técnicamente hablando). Estas barajas pueden hacer que, en esta etapa de iniciación, y de aprendizaje de acercamiento al público, puedas realizar efectos de bastante categoría, y seguir aprendiendo técnicas de movimiento, vocalización, expresion corporal, etc.... y olvidarte un poco de las técnicas cartomágicas propiamente dichas. Así que, yo te las recomiendo como lo que son, un trampolín para que saltes a los juegos con barajas normales. Tu mismo te darás cuenta.

Un abrazo.

----------


## rofman

totalmente deacuerdo Marco Antonio.

a mi me pasa muchisimo cuando quiero enseñarle un juego a alguien (aunque sea a mi mujer) me pongo de los nervios y me tiemblan las manos.

pero cuando lo que hago es alguna rutina con la biselada o la invisible, estoy como si nada, y hasta les hago alguna bromilla, que con juegos más tecnicos ni de coña!!!!!

----------

